# phd synergy iso-7 - side effects??



## Deano1980 (Mar 13, 2009)

I've recently started taking phd synergy iso-7 all in one and wondered if anyone had used it and experienced any side effects - like a bad stomach etc


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

might be the creatine


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Deano1980 said:


> I've recently started taking phd synergy iso-7 all in one and wondered if anyone had used it and experienced any side effects - like a bad stomach etc


stick with it mate,

it could just be the change of product,

as i don't know of anyone else complaining about it.

Its a very rated product.


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

do u take this product straight afta trainin?

never understood these, do u stil take a protein shake afta trainin to?

can someone explain! cheers


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea i got side effects to..made me strong and very full looking all day long!

Fivos


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

I started using it about a month back fella and it's a very gd product. No sides though although i do tend to be able to clear a room when im on PHD products if u get my drift, lol


----------



## Deano1980 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, yeah i take it an hour before training and straight after, thats what it says on the side of the tub, am taking it twice a day on the days i train and once a day on the days i dont. Am training 4 days a week at the mo.

Have been taking it a week now and my stomach is starting to settle down, think it might just have been i've never taken anything like that before. Will keep ya all posted on my movements - now there's summat im sure you'll all be racing back to read about  lol


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

rick84 said:


> No sides though although i do tend to be able to clear a room when im on PHD products if u get my drift, lol


:laugh: agreee!

I think PHD products are very good value for money, never had any problems using synery.


----------



## Deano1980 (Mar 13, 2009)

The problem that i had stopped after a few days of taking the supps, think it was just my stomach getting used to it, altho i can still clear a room pretty easily tho lol


----------

